# Pashley Speed 5 -



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jun 2014)

Saying it's over-priced nonsense aside, I kind of like this, can't say I'm ready for one of those moustaches that can be viewed when looking at the back of ones head, or plus-fours or any such malarkey but I could possibly persuaded into parting with some folding for one of these chaps. Is this a ridiculous notion that should be expelled forthwith or an idea that should be fondled into fulfilment? 







http://www.pashley.co.uk/products/speed-5.html


----------



## cisamcgu (20 Jun 2014)

Very nice looking, but overpriced, under-specced - and the wheels look wrong.

But .. the colour is lovely


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jun 2014)

Thought I might add a poll but I can't seem to, straightforward stuff:

A - Get one

B - Not on your nelly

C - Go away you poncey nobber


----------



## fossala (20 Jun 2014)

If it makes you happy buy one. If I wanted one though I would get a vintage frame and build it up myself, guess it would be cheaper as well.


----------



## BrianEvesham (20 Jun 2014)

I love pashleys, can't really explain why other than I bought a new roadster in 88. Wish I still had it!


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Jun 2014)

Lovely colour, but it does look a bit odd. But if it's what you want, then go for it, and I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## wintergreen (20 Jun 2014)

I quite like it, apart from the drum brakes and the price.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (20 Jun 2014)

looks a bit of a mix and match & aesthetically it doesn't work for me. The tyres look wrong, the brakes and chain guard don't fit the period at all. I'm not totally convinced by the pedals or the drum brake look either.

I'm sure they all add to the performance & reliability over what would look 'right' but I figure if you're buying something as deliberately retro as Pashley are marketing this then there are likely compromises need to be made to fit that whole vibe.

Just a couple of e.g.'s of what id prefer to see - full length chain guard and cow horn shape (ykwim) chromed brake lever unit, looking more Weinmann 1020 than Halfords £11.99


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jun 2014)

Open to comments from all except Brummies living in Somerset.


----------



## Pottsy (20 Jun 2014)

I like it. 

But then I bought a Pashley Guv'nor a few years ago so I'm clearly a ponce already.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Jun 2014)

At first I thought yeah

Then I thought nah.

Like the bars.


----------



## HLaB (20 Jun 2014)

Price/spec aside doesn't look a nice balance to me aesthetically either. Too long and short with wheels that don't fit the frame.


----------



## Beebo (20 Jun 2014)

The picture shows a very small frame, which makes it look odd.
They look much better with a standard sized frame for a proper 6 foot tall person.
If I had loads of bikes alreday and plenty of money to waste, then I might buy one, but there are so many better bikes I would prefer at the moment.


----------



## Crackle (20 Jun 2014)

No, it doesn't look right. I'd either want genuine or a really modern take on a 1930's racer, like....






It's not a strong no though, I can see the appeal. That Brooks would get slung a long way into some deep, deep water though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jun 2014)

Pottsy said:


> I like it.
> 
> But then I bought a Pashley Guv'nor a few years ago so I'm clearly a ponce already.



At last, the voice of reason!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> No, it doesn't look right. I'd either want genuine or a really modern take on a 1930's racer, like....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wassat crax?


----------



## User169 (20 Jun 2014)

I've always quite wanted one of these. Its got a 2 speed imertia hub - when you get up to a given speed, it automatically changes up. Would look better with white tyres


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jun 2014)

What make is that @Delftse Post?


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Jun 2014)

I like it, which is probably a good reason not to get one.


----------



## User169 (21 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What make is that @Delftse Post?



It's an Azor., a smallish Dutch brand. They do have a website, but it's on the basic side!


----------



## Crackle (21 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Wassat crax?


Sadly only a concept bike

http://addi.se/album/pilen-concept/pilen-by-addi/


----------



## Moon bunny (21 Jun 2014)

We had a conversation about this sort of thing at the museum a few weeks ago. Converting from boats to bikes, the gist was; Would a gentleman racer of the 30s ride a throwback to the 1880s? No, he would ride the very latest and best he could afford, So if you want to capture the mind of the period go out and buy whatever carbon bling is fashionable at the moment, otherwise you are just an actor in a giant theme park.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jun 2014)

Delftse Post said:


> It's an Azor., a smallish Dutch brand. They do have a website, but it's on the basic side!


 
Made an enq, £650, frame sizes are odd though (I rec); 49, 55, 61 and 67, could do with something between 55 and 61 I'd have thought. Not sure a 2-speed would work for me with hills, I'll have to check the gearing. Seems pretty good though, me likee.


----------



## User169 (23 Jun 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Made an enq, £650, frame sizes are odd though (I rec); 49, 55, 61 and 67, could do with something between 55 and 61 I'd have thought. Not sure a 2-speed would work for me with hills, I'll have to check the gearing. Seems pretty good though, me likee.



Strange they don't have a 57 or 58.

I had an Azor Oklahoma. Can't remember the size, but it always felt a bit big. Fabulous bike though for what I needed it for. 
Not so sure about hills - they're on the sturdy size, so maybe more suited to poor long around town.

A colleague recently bought one with the "priest-style" frame which is pretty cool.


----------

